# Wood dash insert kits



## speedy (Apr 30, 2010)

Has anyone bought and installed the wood dash insert kits from B & I dash kits and if so are they good quality and do they fit correctly ? Is anyone aware of a wood dash kit that is better than B & I ? arty:

Speedy


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that brand but I see that stuff on ebay all the time. I cant stand looking for GTO stuff on ebay because 70% of the stuff that comes up is double sided tape garbage. Maybe it only bothers me, but I will never put anything on a car of mine if it mounts with double sided tape! If this wood kit actually takes the place of the factory trim and clips in I would say go for it.


----------

